# Lässt sich an TS Adapter oder Derivaten ein Bluetoth Dongle anstecken?



## maxi (27 September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine doofe Frage.
Kenne mich mit den Bluetoothprotokollen etc. nicht sehr aus.

Würde sich an den USB anschluss eines TS Adpaters auch ein Bluetoth Dongle anschliessen lassen.
Angenommen man nimmt einen USB Hub mit Spannungsversorgung für her.

Grüsse


----------



## zotos (27 September 2007)

Also bei USB kann man einen Device nur mit einem Host verbinden und nicht Device mit Device.
Ist ein TS-Adapter ein Host?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus
Also ich glaube nicht es so einfach geht.


----------



## maxi (27 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also bei USB kann man einen Device nur mit einem Host verbinden und nicht Device mit Device.
> Ist ein TS-Adapter ein Host?
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus
> Also ich glaube nicht es so einfach geht.


 
Ja du hast recht,
es war so ein Spontangedanke von mir.
Ws funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal eine doofe Frage.
> Kenne mich mit den Bluetoothprotokollen etc. nicht sehr aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

willst Du das USB-Kabel zum MPI-Adapter durch eine 
Bluetooth-Verbindung ersetzen? :shock:

Bei Lindy habe ich sowas schon für Drucker gesehen:

http://www.lindy.com/de/productfolder/05/52211/index.php

Abgesehen davon, dass ich kein Freund von Bluetooth bin, 
bleibt die Frage, ob das wirklich nur für Drucker funktioniert 
oder ob Lindy nur keine andere Anwendungsmöglichkeiten 
eingefallen sind.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## maxi (28 September 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> willst Du das USB-Kabel zum MPI-Adapter durch eine
> Bluetooth-Verbindung ersetzen? :shock:
> ...


 
Danke dir,

war so ein Brainsotrming.
War angenervt vom dauernden Kabel udn das ich in der nähe der PU niergends mein Notebook aufstellen konnte


----------

